
If You've Just Had Covid, Exercise Can Cause Serious Complications - sizzle
https://www.wired.com/story/if-youve-just-had-covid-exercise-might-not-be-good-for-you
======
just-juan-post
Sub-clinical systolic dysfunction with persistent myocardial edema and
inflammation in elite high-endurance athletes with common colds: a
cardiovascular magnetic resonance study (2009)

[https://jcmr-
online.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1532-...](https://jcmr-
online.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1532-429X-11-S1-O3)

Happens with any viral infection.

